# POR/PARA una vez que....



## Pacalito

hola,

1) POR una vez que vienes a mi casa, podrías quedarte más rato
2) PARA una vez que vienes a mi casa, podrías quedarte más rato



gracias


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Ninguna de las dos. No entiendo qué quieres decir...


----------



## Pacalito

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Ninguna de las dos. No entiendo qué quieres decir...



Lo voy a explicar mejor... por ejemplo:

acabo de llegar a casa de mi amiga, hacía muho que no iba a verla y sólo me quedo 5 minutos en su casa, luego le digo que tengo que irme enseguida.

Ella me dice:

"¡vaya! ¡ POR/PARA una vez que vienes a verme y te vas tan temprano!


----------



## Pinairun

Sin pensarlo, me sale *¡Para* una vez que vienes a verme, te vas tan temprano!


----------



## ManPaisa

Pacalito said:


> hola,
> 1) POR una vez que vienes a mi casa, podrías quedarte más rato
> 2) PARA una vez que vienes a mi casa, podrías quedarte más rato
> gracias


 
Ninguna de las dos me suena.  ¿No se te habrá contagiado alguna construcción propia del italiano?

A ver qué dicen los demás.


----------



## Pacalito

ManPaisa said:


> Ninguna de las dos me suena.  ¿No se te habrá contagiado alguna construcción propia del italiano?
> 
> A ver qué dicen los demás.




No, de verdad es que he encontrado un ejercicio donde tenía que poner por/para, además el libro es español y escrito por autores espanoles.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá también usamos para, aunque me pareced que también quedaría el por (aunque con un sentio diferente).

Por una vez que vienes a mi casa no te va a pasar nada. Quédate más tiempo.
Para una vez que vienes a mi casa...


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> Sin pensarlo, me sale *¡Para* una vez que vienes a verme, te vas tan temprano!


Estoy de acuerdo, también yo lo usaría así.



ManPaisa said:


> Ninguna de las dos me suena. ¿No se te habrá contagiado alguna construcción propia del italiano?


No sé si será propia del italiano, pero la usa Pinairun en el País Vasco y nosotros por aquí, donde hablamos rioplatense (aunque es verdad que en esta zona hubo mucha inmigración italiana).


----------



## Jellby

"Para", sin dudarlo.

Y *para* una vez que tengo algo claro, no me hagáis pensármelo otra vez


----------



## la_machy

*"Por *una vez que vienes a mi casa...."
Me suena correcto. Es como un intercambio -_vienes sólo una vez, entonces quedate más tiempo-._


----------



## miguel89

Yo diría "*por *una vez que venís a casa, podrías quedarte un rato más" = "Siendo que ahora estás de visita en mi casa, lo cual es infrecuente, me agradaría mucho que te quedaras un poco más de tiempo"

Saludos


----------



## Pacalito

chicos... al final todo el mundo tiene su propia interpretación... pues, ¡vaya! voy a elegir "para"... me gusta más  esperando que también los académicos del D.E.L.E. piensen lo mismo que yo.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Lamento disentir con mi compatriota Calambur, pero yo siempre he usado en estos casos *Por*_ una vez que..._


----------



## Ynez

Yo en la frase original diría "para".

_Para un día que vienes a mi casa, ya te podías quedar un ratito más._



Diría "por" en:

_Por una vez que vengas a mi casa no te va a pasar nada._

Proyectando hacia el futuro.


----------



## Namarne

Yo emplearía cualquiera de las dos.


----------



## Ynez

Y ahora más lío, por si no hay basatnte...¿qué tal en el pasado?

_Para una vez que maté un gato, me llamaron matagatos.

Por una vez que maté un gato, me llamaron matagatos._


  


Yo creo que la diría con "para", pero ya he llegado a ese punto en el que es imposible saber qué diría o qué no diría...


----------



## ECDS

Ynez said:


> Y ahora más lío, por si no hay basatnte...¿qué tal en el pasado?
> 
> _Para una vez que maté un gato, me llamaron matagatos.
> 
> Por una vez que maté un gato, me llamaron matagatos._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo creo que la diría con "para", pero ya he llegado a ese punto en el que es imposible saber qué diría o qué no diría...



Si cambias el orden de la frase:

-Me llamaron matagatos para una vez que maté un gato.

-Me llamaron matagatos por una vez que maté un gato.

Me quedo con la segunda, por el sentido causal que tiene ese "por".

En la frase del hilo, usaría el "para".


----------



## liniz

ninguna de las dos en el caso de Colombia


----------



## liniz

se utilizaria " por" en la frase del gato:  _Por una vez que maté un gato, me llamaron matagatos.
_
_lo que te digo en el anterior comentario es que ninguno de los ejemplos de la visita a la casa sirve._


----------



## 0scar

Pacalito said:


> 1) POR una vez...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Las dos son correctas. Su explicación está en el latín.


----------



## Pacalito

XiaoRoel said:


> Las dos son correctas. Su explicación está en el latín.



¿Latín? ¿es decir?


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Por* y *para* tienen el mismo origen, la preposición _per_, que en latín vulgar, unida a _ad_ (>para) o sola (>por), viene a sustituir a _ad_ y a _ut_ final, así como al _quod_/_quia_ causal.


----------



## ManPaisa

liniz said:


> ninguna de las dos en el caso de Colombia


 
Lo que se me ocurre que tal vez diríamos por aquí sería:

*Vienes una vez cada mil años, y ¡ahora te vas tan temprano!*

O algo por el estilo.


----------



## Pinairun

Pero no siempre se pueden usar indistintamente ¿verdad?

He traído unos dulces para la abuela.
He traído unos dulces por la abuela.

¿Estoy diciendo lo mismo?


----------



## XiaoRoel

En tu ejemplo *para* marca el OI y *por* un CC. En el caso de las frases que se propusieron al principio del hilo *por* y *para* marcan las dos CC, uno de causa (*por*) y otro de finalidad (*para*).


----------



## Pinairun

XiaoRoel said:


> En tu ejemplo *para* marca el OI y *por* un CC. En el caso de las frases que se propusieron al principio del hilo *por* y *para* marcan las dos CC, uno de causa (*por*) y otro de finalidad (*para*).


 
A veces haces que todo sea tan fácil...


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> A veces haces que todo sea tan fácil...


 
Yo insisto en que no hay explicación que me haga *sentir* que esas dos construcciones sean castizas, jejjee. 

Pero, bueno, ese es problema mío y, por lo visto, también de otros colombianos.


----------



## Ynez

Con este sentido decimos "para" aquí en la frase del principio...si me acuerdo ya de cuál era. 

*para*



> 6. prep. Denota la relación de una cosa con otra, o lo que es propio o le toca respecto de sí misma. Poco le alaban para lo que merece.



www.rae.es


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Yo insisto en que no hay explicación que me haga *sentir* que esas dos construcciones sean castizas, jejjee.
> 
> Pero, bueno, ese es problema mío y, por lo visto, también de otros colombianos.


 
A veces yo votaría por que se abolieran las preposiciones.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Y qué? ¿Volvemos a los casos?


----------



## 0scar

Par mi está claro que solamente *por *es correcto porque se usa para denotar compensación.
Se trata de compensar poca vista _*por*_ visita más larga.

*por*
*18. *prep. Denota idea de compensación o equivalencia. _Lo uno por lo otro._ (RAE)


----------



## XiaoRoel

No te fíes de la Irreal. Está llena de gente que no sabe.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

XiaoRoel said:


> No te fíes de la Irreal. Está llena de gente que no sabe.



Muy bueno. Yo cada vez me fío menos, la verdad.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

En Costa Rica, cualquiera de estos dos enunciados:





Pacalito said:


> 1) Por una vez que vienes a mi casa, podrías quedarte más rato
> 2) Para una vez que vienes a mi casa, podrías quedarte más rato


Provocaría la misma extrañeza que en Jorge y ManPaisa:


jorge_val_ribera said:


> Ninguna de las dos. No entiendo qué quieres decir...





ManPaisa said:


> Ninguna de las dos me suena.


A mí no me suena a calco del italiano, como a ManPaisa en su momento; más bien, se me hace idéntica a la expresión francesa equivalente (“pour une fois”, “pour une fois que”). En el habla costarricense, la forma espontánea de decir algo semejante sería:

_Ya que nunca venís a mi casa, podrías quedarte más rato.
Nunca venís a mi casa. Podrías quedarte más rato, para variar.
Para ser la primera vez que venís a mi casa, podrías quedarte más rato.
_
En un ejemplo como este:

_Por una vez que salgo a correr y cae el diluvio.
_
En Costa Rica probablemente se diría:

_El día que salgo a correr cae un diluvio.
El día que se me ocurre correr cae un diluvio.
(Nunca corro a esta hora.) Tardo en salir a correr y cae un diluvio._

En estos otros dos ejemplos:


Henrik Larsson said:


> (a) “Por una vez nos ha hecho caso.”





francho said:


> (b) “No vamos a criticarla ahora que por una vez se ha decidido.”


Lo usual por aquí sería (a) “para variar” y (b) “por fin”.


----------



## Kaxgufen

ManPaisa said:


> Yo insisto en que no hay explicación que me haga *sentir* que esas dos construcciones sean castizas, jejjee.
> 
> Pero, bueno, ese es problema mío y, por lo visto, también de otros colombianos.



Es que en aras del casticismo, ¡nos quieren hacer decir cada cosa!


----------

